# Cars disappear on passenger app



## eltakasaaiya (Jul 15, 2015)

Why do the cars disappear on the passenger app. Are these phantom cars? Maybe there aren't as many drivers Uber claim there are.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

eltakasaaiya said:


> Why do the cars disappear on the passenger app. Are these phantom cars? Maybe there aren't as many drivers Uber claim there are.


Didn't you hear? That is a "screensaver" lol!!!!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

eltakasaaiya said:


> Why do the cars disappear on the passenger app. Are these phantom cars? Maybe there aren't as many drivers Uber claim there are.


http://motherboard.vice.com/read/ubers-phantom-cabs


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes, there are phantom cars in the Uber app. Along with the phantom earnings which are referenced in Uber's job advertisements. And phantom ethics. There are lots of phantom things associated with Uber. Makes me wonder if I'm here at all.


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

I would have to imagine when a driver accepts a pax, they then disappear from the uber passenger app. Correct?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Actually, they disappear from the map when someone is requesting. If they reject...they pop back onto the map 15 sec later.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Once I was looking at riders app. I see my car.. All of a sudden it disappears. I'm like wtf?? 2 seconds later I get a ping.


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

Ahh that makes sense. Elel, could this have possibly been the case then? Or they could have simply signed out, no?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Dillanwasx said:


> Ahh that makes sense. Elel, could this have possibly been the case then? Or they could have simply signed out, no?


Those are the two cases that come to mind immediately.

It's also possible that their phone is intermittently connecting. I had that problem a couple times, but rebooting the phone has corrected it.


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Those are the two cases that come to mind immediately.
> 
> It's also possible that their phone is intermittently connecting. I had that problem a couple times, but rebooting the phone has corrected it.


Poor service, if you have your phone WiFi turned on and auto connect turned on it may try and jump in and out of connections and just lag in and out.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Dillanwasx said:


> Ahh that makes sense. Elel, could this have possibly been the case then? Or they could have simply signed out, no?


Yes, they could have gone offline or been requested. The study referenced above sheds some light on phantom cars.

Also, if you Google Nicholas Diakopoulos, he's done some interesting research on surge pricing and how it works.


----------

